# Bubble on Betta's fin?



## RangerK (Mar 9, 2016)

So my Crowntail betta, Alexandr, has had weird bubble things on his anal fin for a while, and I looked online, but hardly anyone had this problem, and any similar ones, people didn't know what it was. They keep disappearing and reappearing again, sometimes in small clusters, and sometimes in one big bubble. 
I'm making my own post because lately his dorsal fins are tearing and I was wondering if it was related and if there was anything I could do.
His behaviour hasn't seemed to have changed, he's still eating and flaring at random things like he usually does.

Sorry about the image quality, Alexandr flares at everything and got scared of my phone and kept hiding and swimming quickly while flaring, so these are the best I can do.
The bubble is iridescent and slightly seethrough, but mainly it's the colour of his fins, like a bubble underneath the skin.
You can see in the third picture his dorsal fins are very thin because there were small rips that spread so the whole section has torn. This has never happened before and I'm not sure if there is anything sharp in the tank he could have ripped them on.

My tank is 30 litres, or 6.5 UK gallons/8 US gallons. It has a filter and heater, it is at 24 degrees Celsius/75 degrees Fahrenheit, no aeration, and he has 3 amano shrimp tank mates. 
I feed him two King British tropical fish mini pellets twice a day, and two King British bloodworm treats twice a day on fridays. I also fast him on sundays.
I perform 30% water changes every week and vacuum the substrate.
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7.6
Hardness (GH): 8°d (or something, that's what the test strip says)
Alkalinity (KH): 0


----------



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

I do not know what that could be ask Russel for more advice hope you get whats wrong Bye!


----------



## Pyrotemis (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm.. I've seen photos of other bettas on the forum that also have lumps on their fins. My guess is a cyst or maybe even a blister (I don't even know if fish can get blisters); and unfortunately there isn't much you can do about it. 

Keep his water clean and heated. Sounds like you're doing a good job with that already, so keep it up!! I hope someone can confirm this for you. Handsome boy by the way.


----------

